# Paphiopedilum xdeleonii, a new natural hybrid



## ORG (Mar 10, 2019)

A new natural hybid from the Philippines is described
http://orchideen-journal.de/permalink/OrchideenJournal_Vol7_1.pdf

Here a Picture of



Best greetings from Germany

Olaf


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks Olaf. Very interesting outcome.

Visually speaking and without being familiar which species have overlapping distributions, my first impression would have been that this was a P. lowii hybrid.


----------



## ORG (Mar 10, 2019)

_Paphiopedilum adductum_ with _haynaldianum_ var. _laurae_
described by Derek Cabactulan, Jim Cootes, Reynold Pimentel and Ibn Dionisio


----------



## musa (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks Olaf,
very impressive!
Michael


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi Olaf. Thanks for sharing.


----------

